# What Religion are you?



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

This thread probably won't go far before it gets locked, but I'd like to try. I haven't seen it done yet.

*Please don't debate about religion in this thread.* This thread is simply for people to say what religion they are so we can kind of get a feel of what we have here on the forums.

Yes, some religions are grouped by race. I do not mean this to be racist, but FAF only allows 10 poll options, so they cannot all have their own vote.

Also, I realize that Therianthopy and Otherkin _aren't technically religions_, however some people view them as such, so they were added. I also know that atheism is not a religion either, however, it still applies.

Personally, I am an atheist.

EDIT: I know agnostic and some other things like Wiccan and Pagan are not included. I only have 10 options. I can't help it. Vote "Other". That's what it's there for.

EDIT 2: Surgat is an awesome moderator and added Wiccan and pagan to the poll.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have one. (irreligious/atheist; 'atheism' isn't a religion)


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

in b4 atheists v/s everyone else. 

Seriously, though, at the risk of sounding cliche', I lean more towords spirituality then religion. I guess its' a matter of being in control of my own beliefs instead of paying some old man in a robe to tell me what I should believe. As for my specific beliefs, let's just go with "eclectic pagan" because it's easier then trying to come up with a fancy term for "making it up as I go along".


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2009)

Atheism is not a religion. Just thought I'd put that out there. Spirituality is worthless without a Dogma attached to it.  Being a druid is neither relevant or helpful.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

Used to be Unitarian Universalist but then I stopped going because it was too early


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Atheism is not a religion. Just thought I'd put that out there. Spirituality is worthless without a Dogma attached to it.  Being a druid is neither relevant or helpful.



Not sure if Otherkin is a religion, either.

EDIT: Dogma gets people killed. To quote Chris Rock in Dogma, "You can change an idea. You can't change a belief." I'll stick with ideas, that way it won't mess me up so bad when someone proves me wrong.

"My Dogma was run over by my Karma."


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 11, 2009)

Love is my religion.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Picked "other".

I believe in the following: God and Satan, heaven and hell, reincarnation, that Jesus was not the messiah, that there never WAS a messiah, that there never WILL BE a messiah, and that Mary was actually a whore (lol not really).

And that's about it.  I'm a mutt when it comes to religion.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

I do not believe in having organized religion.  I am a Christian that took certain aspects from different religions, but do not participate willingly.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey OP, you didn't put down "Agnostic" as an option.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 11, 2009)

Where is the option for Pearlist? (Physical Evidence And Reasoned Logic - PEARL)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 11, 2009)

*explodes*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> Where is the option for Pearlist? (Physical Evidence And Reasoned Logic - PEARL)





Hitman344 said:


> Hey OP, you didn't put down "Agnostic" as an option.



"Other". I only had room for 10 options. Blame FAF, not me.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 11, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> *explodes*



The big bang.  Fuck, we were all created by a post on a furry forum.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> "Other". I only had room for 10 options. Blame FAF, not me.


 
Okie-dokie then. ^^

EDIT: Who chose Islamic/Muslim? Really? lol you would.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 11, 2009)

Umm... badly constructed choices.  You have "Christian", but then you have two sects of Christianity - Baptist and Catholic.  Better to just state the general as you did for some of the others since there are only 10 slots and you've omitted a rather common one among furs - Pagan.

Joe Pesci should be another option.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Otherkin, therian?!?
Therian's more or less a "practice" than a religion.
Otherkin's...a cult (IMO)
And I agree with Toeclaws, the denominations should've been seperate because they are all "Christian".

>.>


----------



## net-cat (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic leaning toward atheism.

I won't go so far as to say that a deity _can't_ exist, just that one probably doesn't exist and that nobody's been able to come even remotely close to proving to me that deities in general must necessarily exist, let alone their own personal favorite one.

... and lulz at "Christian," "Catholic" and "Baptist" being separate. That's like asking "Do you have a big cat or a tiger?"


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

No religion here. so, atheist.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Atheism is not a religion



Agreed.

I personally voted other, because I just don't have a religion. I feel that it's a little stupid to start believing in something that has no proof, be it believing in a god, or believing in NO god. I'm simply not in the position to make that kind of judgment. I don't know nearly enough. So, I'm just religion neutral. 

However, several religions do seem pretty stupid. Not necessarily in beliefs, but in practices.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe you left out Agnostic

which i am, although its more than a point of view than a religion.

so voted other


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

i see what you did there lizard king.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2009)

Other: Solitary Eclectic Wiccan.  Edit: "Pagan" wasn't a choice until the poll was edited.

There aren't any covens in driving distance from whom I can learn a traditional path.  Even though I'm pretty much forced by circumstances to roll my own belief system, I've resolved not to be a one-book or any other sort of fluffy bunny Wiccan.  I still keep a copy of the Bible on my desk, even though I stopped calling myself a Christian years ago.  For all the flack it takes, it's got some good nuggets of wisdom buried in there.

Interestingly enough, I'm out of the broom closet to both my parents, and despite being active in the community church they're completely okay with it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2009)

Other.  Don't really have a religion.  Never bothered.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Umm... badly constructed choices.  You have "Christian", but then you have two sects of Christianity - Baptist and Catholic.  Better to just state the general as you did for some of the others since there are only 10 slots and you've omitted a rather common one among furs - Pagan.



Whatever. I put what came to mind first. That's why "other" is there.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Otherkin, therian?!?
> Therian's more or less a "practice" than a religion.
> Otherkin's...a cult (IMO)
> And I agree with Toeclaws, the denominations should've been seperate because they are all "Christian".
> ...



Read the OP. It says why.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm an atheist.


 
^this 9,001 times.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Atheist here.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 11, 2009)

Lutheran Christian here. And yeah, what's with "Christian", "Catholic", and "Baptist" all being different choices?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

i feel isolated being the only Catholic. then again i have a few beliefs that differ from the church and all that.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 11, 2009)

If I were here earlier, I would've "inb4 everyone is an atheist"

But, alas.

Anyway... religion... More or less a doubting christian, I guess. Very distant, no practices, but more or less follow the moralities and such. Leaning toward Catholicism because of school and general interest in the church history...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

Atheist. Also, fail poll.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> then again i have a few beliefs that differ from the church and all that.



I think we'd like to believe that but when it comes down to it we're in agreement with what's considered the 'essential tenets' of the faith but reject portions of church doctrine.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Bacu said:


> If I were here earlier, I would've "inb4 everyone is an atheist"
> 
> But, alas.


More people actually have chosen the Other option than the Atheist option. Which shows how much of an awful poll it is. But inb4other doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 11, 2009)

Was Lutheran, but that was before they figured out I was bi and kicked me out.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

alicewater said:


> Was Lutheran, but that was before they figured out I was bi and kicked me out.


Since when can you kick someone out of believing in something?

Retarded.


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

Protestant. But I'm not that serious about it. After all, it is a religion invented so that King Henry VIII could divorce his wife.

edit: waaaaaaait a minute. What's with all the "other" votes?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I think we'd like to believe that but when it comes down to it we're in agreement with what's considered the 'essential tenets' of the faith but reject portions of church doctrine.



i mean i believe there is a higher power, but if we were created in God's image, and we are all lazy, then God must be lazy and just decided to make the universe like a big thing of dominos, or like a slinky going down alot of steps, dosent really bother us, but is watching.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Furry is my religion ^^


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> After all, it is a religion invented so that King Henry VIII could divorce his wife.


It's so funny using that against the English church followers, they're always clueless on how to reply justifying it.


----------



## Benn (Sep 11, 2009)

Post-Modernist -->
One single person is no more right than any other person.   Everyone sees things differentley, if only slightly so.   Because of this, no one knows absolute truth, but everyone has a glimpse of it.   As a result, no one religion, or worldview, is right.   The nature of the universe, and its creation, can only be guessed at... even sunset and sunrise are still only "theories".   Becuase they have not yet been disproven we accept them as fact.   The same is for religion.   
Further more, whatever the nature of the universe is, my knowing about it won't change what's actually going on, and ill find out sooner or later when i die: if i rot in the earth, well, there ya go.   If i ascend to a higher plane of intellectual existence (im gunning for this one) then that's nice too.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Furry is my religion ^^


I knew _somebody_ would say it.


----------



## Takun (Sep 11, 2009)

agnostic atheist.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Since when can you kick someone out of believing in something?
> 
> Retarded.


 
When there justifcation for doing so is that it's "immoral" to like the same gender as your own. Even if it is only 50% of the time.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

alicewater said:


> When there justifcation for doing so is that it's "immoral" to like the same gender as your own. Even if it is only 50% of the time.


The point I'm making is you can't kick someone out of a religion, because it is solely based on believing in something. It isn't a cult or a club you can be kicked out of. So now they said "omg no bis goodbye derp", you're not allowed to believe in it anymore?

A lot of religion I see is utter stupidity.


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2009)

Benn said:


> Post-Modernist -->
> One single person is no more right than any other person.   Everyone sees things differentley, if only slightly so.   Because of this, no one knows absolute truth, but everyone has a glimpse of it.   As a result, no one religion, or worldview, is right.   The nature of the universe, and its creation, can only be guessed at... even sunset and sunrise are still only "theories".   Becuase they have not yet been disproven we accept them as fact.   The same is for religion.
> Further more, whatever the nature of the universe is, my knowing about it won't change what's actually going on, and ill find out sooner or later when i die: if i rot in the earth, well, there ya go.   If i ascend to a higher plane of intellectual existence (im gunning for this one) then that's nice too.


WAT. Sunrise and sunset are theories?  I challenge you to revisit the meaning of that word.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 11, 2009)

Religion no, philosophy yes.

I subscribe to the "Prove it, motherfucker" philosophy.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Since when can you kick someone out of believing in something?
> 
> Retarded.



The Mormons do it.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Mormons do it.


Yeah well they marry several people at once so they don't count :V


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah well they marry several people at once so they don't count :V



What about $cientology?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2009)

I am Googlist! I search because I can!

In all seriousness I disassociate from all religion. Beyond that I don't like to label myself as per such things. I don't really care about religion, and I don't waste energy or mind power over the whole thing. Some people may try to say I'm atheist, but I refuse to call myself by such because of the way the whole movement has gone with Atheism. It doesn't reflect how I think either.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What about $cientology?


 

Doesn't count since Tom Cruise joind.


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 11, 2009)

Part of me is still Christian.


My current religious/spiritual stance could be described as apathetic.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

this is the kind of god i believe in.
http://gunshowcomic.com/d/20081001.html


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What about $cientology?



cult


----------



## Corto (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Since when can you kick someone out of believing in something?
> 
> Retarded.



Uh, is this a serious question or some joke? You don't kick people from a religion, you kick them from the church that follows that religion. Regarding religion itself, it's not so much "kicking out of it" as it is "leaving yourself", because if you go against what the religion holds as sacred (for example, a catholic that believes Jesus wasn't the son of God) then you're not actually following said religion, but rather a "sect" or offshoot or whatever. 


I'm a Christian, baptized as Protestant.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess you could say the closest I am is Agnostic.

I try to be objective so I can't really believe anything just out of faith based on what other people tell me.  I do believe there is a higher level of consciousness (in a very general and amorphous sense) but that's also about the extent to what I can hold onto out of pure belief.

This has been shown in controlled experiments as well, for example that people can influence random number generators and the fact that the percentage of lottery winnings correlates with the phases of the moon.


----------



## Corto (Sep 11, 2009)

Correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> This has been shown in controlled experiments as well, for example that people can influence random number generators and the fact that the percentage of lottery winnings correlates with the phases of the moon.



SHIT. I missed derren brown.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 11, 2009)

Athiest.

I can see some people are voting other religions for the lulz (IE Lizardking voted Muslim, wtf?)


----------



## furrygamer84 (Sep 11, 2009)

ex-mormon now athiest


----------



## Utsukushii (Sep 11, 2009)

I choose Buddhism. I converted to Buddhism from Catholicism. I mean sure an afterlife sounds fun and all, but the idea of reincarnation gets better for me each time I think about it.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 11, 2009)

Norse Pagan


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic.

I don't believe we're capable of understanding an afterlife or a higher power, but I'm not going to deny the chance they might exist, in some form or another.


----------



## ADF (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm Atheist, I don't have a religion.


----------



## Benn (Sep 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> WAT. Sunrise and sunset are theories? I challenge you to revisit the meaning of that word.


 
I accept your challenge...

Quoting from ASTRONOMY TODAY 6th Edition, by Chaisson McMillan:

"...a *theory* - the framework of ideas and assumptions used to explain some set of observations and make predictions about the real world-must be continually tested..."

...and to further the brutality...

"...Notice that there is no end point to the process of maintainging the justified nature of theories.   A theory can be invalidated by a single wrong prediction, but no amount of observation or experimentation can ever prove it "correct", or "factual".   Theories simply become more and more widely accepted as their predictions are repeatedly confirmed..."

Not to be too much of a prick, but I'd say it's Benn FTW,


----------



## Telnac (Sep 11, 2009)

Christian.  Alas, I have a much better relationship with God than I do His followers.  I lean conservative in my beliefs, but I despise the fact that most conservative churches teach man-made rules as if they were the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Klay (Sep 11, 2009)

I consider my self agnostic atheist.

I think one of three things may happen when you die:
Nothing
Reincarnation
Possible heaven/hell afterlife.

I don't think that if there is a god involved in the last option, he's going to send you to eternal damnation because he can't stand the fact that you don't worship him. I think that would just be called acting like a two year old.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

Christian.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

WAIT WAIT

Indian (Hindu/_Buddhist_)???


waht fresh hell is dis?? :1


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

The church of Shenzi


----------



## Carenath (Sep 11, 2009)

First, because I feel like being nit-picky: Otherkin/Therianthopy/Totemism are not a religion.

Personally, I am otherkin. I do not subscribe to any organised religion because I believe one's spiritual path is a personal discovery, if one subscribes to any spiritual belief or religious system. Im an apathetic agnostic, I believe that the existance of a higher being is largely an academic and philosophical matter because he/she seems unconcerned with this universe and its inhabitants.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2009)

Catholic.

Holy Fuck, look at all of the people who voted Athiest, God, furries really hate religion :S


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Carenath said:


> First, because I feel like being nit-picky: Otherkin/Therianthopy/Totemism are not a religion.



Man, not even moderators read OPs before posting.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh hai, I upgraded your poll. 

I'm an atheist, btw.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Oh hai, I upgraded your poll.
> 
> I'm an atheist, btw.



Oh, cool. Thanks!

But what's Sikh?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 11, 2009)

Otterkin!  Because religion and spirituality are two entirely different things.  Why cut down a tree for timber to build a church, when you can just worship at the tree?



net-cat said:


> Agnostic leaning toward atheism.



This.  Given that:

*"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic*"  - A. C. Clarke (damnit, that man was smarter than he let on)  Show Cromagnon man a iPod or a garage door opener and he'd worship any furfag like a god.  Think about it for a sect or two.

Although, I am an ordained minister in the Church of Jimmy Buffet, Southern Comfort chapter, 2nd Synod of Jose Cuervo.  Remember kids, What Would Jimmy Buffet Do?

No, really!


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikhism

I had to look that one up as well.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Oh, cool. Thanks!
> 
> But what's Sikh?



I don't know much about them, except that men in that religion don't cut their hair, carry around daggers, wear turbans, and wear weighted bracelets that they never take off. I think there are about as many of them as there are Jews, worldwide.


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm guessing I'm the only Satanist here? >>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2009)

Corto said:


> Correlation does not imply causation.



I don't think the point was to prove what causes it, just that there was correlation in the first place.

It was controlled experiments done by a university and could be replicated, and I think there was a lot of data to support the lottery results.  I forget the actual book that was in.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 11, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikhism
> 
> I had to look that one up as well.



For the longest time I thought Sikh was another sect of Islam, like Sunni and Shia...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't have one. (irreligious/atheist; 'atheism' isn't a religion)



Agreed atheism should be taken out of the poll as it is not a religion.

I don't follow a religion. I have been told by someone I know, that some religious folk basicaly forced his sister to move because they kept trying to force their religion on her, and even resorted to threats. This kinda of act makes me frown upon religion. 

I have my own beliefs, I am happy with my own beliefs.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Oh hai, I upgraded your poll.



I CAN'T VOET!  D8


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 11, 2009)

Surgat said:


> I don't know much about them, except that men in that religion don't cut their hair, carry around daggers, wear turbans, and wear weighted bracelets that they never take off. I think there are about as many of them as there are Jews, worldwide.



They also must wear sensible underwear (ie: preserve modesty) and are some of the fiercest and loyal fighters that have ever served in the Commonwealth armies.

Tough bastards, honorable, upstanding and very, very close knit.  I'm proud that one of them calls me as his friend.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2009)

Protip: It appears that everyone who clicked to see who the Islamic Individual was probably wanted to figure out who to avoid due to personal biases...

I am, at the current moment, an Absurdist Agnostic, borderline buddhist, if you had to classify me as anything at all...

I study alot of religions... And so far, Buddhism has been the one to make the most sense, and Islam is the one that has been most enticing for myself...

BTW, was raised Catholic.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic.

I believe there is a Creator out there, and that if you're a good person in general, you'll be rewarded.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

There's a Sikh guy in my dorm house.  He's cool.  That would suck to wear that turban every day though.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty much agnostic.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Christian, but to an extent. I find the Bible slightly irrelevant.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm surprised people haven't heard of Sikhs. about 80% of the people at my school were Sikh.

My real answer is Atheist. I don't believe in anything. We live pointless lives then die and rot.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Agreed atheism should be taken out of the poll as it is not a religion.



No.

It takes the place of religion, so it counts in this poll.


----------



## Piccard (Sep 11, 2009)

I consider myself to simply be a theist, and that's about it.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only Satanist here? >>
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism


Oh you're LaVeyan? Cool.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only Satanist here? >>
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism



nope

there one spiritual satanist here if i remember and I myself believe in a lot of symbolic satanism beliefs


----------



## Jelly (Sep 11, 2009)

I voted Indian, because I know this entire forum is white. So, I felt like it would be pretty lonely up there, and I know at least one funny guy was going to go for Islam.

But, I'm an adherent of Christianity but I've always been very open to different perspectives, and I find that a number of mystic sects across religions share the same precepts that are pretty useful for my spiritual growth.

I mean.
Islam.


Isn't LeVeyan Satanism just atheism with a critical call for Christian reform? I mean, aside from MY ROD IS ATHRUST MY LOINS ARE AFLAME


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm Agnostic. It wasn't a choice.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh you're LaVeyan? Cool.


 
Isn't LaVeyan Satanism nothing but Objectivism with some rituals attached? I read the Satanic Bible by little Anton, and found no differences between it an the philosophies in forwarded in Ayn Rand novels.


lazyredhead said:


> nope
> 
> there one spiritual satanist here if i remember and I myself believe in a lot of symbolic satanism beliefs


 


jellyhurwit said:


> I voted Indian, because I know this entire forum is white. So, I felt like it would be pretty lonely up there, and I know at least one funny guy was going to go for Islam.
> 
> But, I'm an adherent of Christianity but I've always been very open to different perspectives, and I find that a number of mystic sects across religions share the same precepts that are pretty useful for my spiritual growth.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds a bit like Sade...


----------



## Corto (Sep 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic*"  - A. C. Clarke (damnit, that man was smarter than he let on)  Show Cromagnon man a iPod or a garage door opener and he'd worship any furfag like a god.  Think about it for a sect or two.



You could find this interesting, old timer.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not gonna deny the existence of a god(s) but I'm not gonna put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No.
> 
> It takes the place of religion, so it counts in this poll.



It does take the place, as much as not collecting stamps takes the place of a hobby.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It does take the place, as much as not collecting stamps takes the place of a hobby.



NOT collecting stamps doesn't _take the place_ of a hobby. You can not collect stamps, and still do something else as a hobby.

Being an atheist takes the place of religion. You can't be an atheist _and_ be a christian.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm your basic Christian.  To me religion is nothing more than a bunch of hoopla that people made up to get what they want out of the bible and use only part of what is written for their own satisfactory.


----------



## Corto (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It does take the place, as much as not collecting stamps takes the place of a hobby.


Did you read this before posting it? Or are you suggesting I can believe in, say, the Christian God while at the same time not believing in him?

EDIT: Uh, the Baron beated me to it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> NOT collecting stamps doesn't _take the place_ of a hobby. You can not collect stamps, and still do something else as a hobby.
> 
> Being an atheist takes the place of religion. You can't be an atheist _and_ be a christian.



Then we agree. Not believing in something, can't take the place of believing in something. Atheism, the lack of a belief in a god or gods, cannot take the place of religion (or theism); which is believing in a god or gods - Having a religion.

You CAN be an Christian Atheist; they don't believe God exist, but instead,  the teachings of Jesus. :3


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

I do not belive in the flying spaghetti man. End statement.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 11, 2009)

Ha, none, and I _love_ it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No.
> 
> It takes the place of religion, so it counts in this poll.


\

No it doesn't. Atheists are NOT religious, therefore it is NOT a religion


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally, the topic is breaking down into semantic babble.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic myself, but tecnicly that is not a religion, more a state of mind.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Zolen said:


> Agnostic myself, but tecnicly that is not a religion, more a state of mind.



Same as Atheism.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Finally, the topic is breaking down into semantic babble.



Five pages, I think we got pretty far 8D


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 11, 2009)

Raised Christian, but Ive never been accepting of it because it never made sense to me

Im Agnostic, but to keep my parents happy, I just say Im Christian for the hell of it


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Then we agree. Not believing in something, can't take the place of believing in something. Atheism, the lack of a belief in a god or gods, cannot take the place of religion (or theism); which is believing in a god or gods - Having a religion.



Yes it can. Are you kidding me? If I don't believe in something, I can't believe in it at the same time. That doesn't make sense. I can't be an atheist, which is the lack of belief, while being religious, which is believing. The two are opposites and one person can't be both.



> You CAN be an Christian Atheist; they don't believe God exist, but instead,  the teachings of Jesus. :3



You can't be a Cristian Atheist. You also can't believe in Jesus if you don't believe in God. Jesus is the son of God - if you believe Jesus existed, then you must believe God exists, because he is Jesus' father.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> \
> 
> No it doesn't. Atheists are NOT religious, therefore it is NOT a religion



No, it isn't a religion, but it takes the place OF a religion.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Raised Christian, but Ive never been accepting of it because it never made sense to me
> 
> Im Agnostic, but to keep my parents happy, I just say Im Christian for the hell of it



Religions don't make sense to me, which is one reason I stay away from them. But I am ok with those who are part of a religion.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, it isn't a religion, but it takes the place OF a religion.



How can it take the place of a religion if it is not a religion?  that does not make sense to me, at least not at this precise moment cause I am not in the best frame of mind.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Same as Atheism.


 
not really, unless you have no idea on the subject.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Zolen said:


> not really, unless you have no idea on the subject.



I meant it in the sense that Atheism is not a religion either. Sorry my bad, I wasn't specific to what I meant.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How can it take the place of a religion if it is not a religion?  that does not make sense to me, at least not at this precise moment cause I am not in the best frame of mind.



Because, Atheism is the distinct non-belief in God or any kind of "higher power".

Christianity, or any religion, is the distinct belief in God or some kind of "higher power".

Atheism is the opposite of Religion, and you can't be both at the same time. Christian Atheists cannot exist.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Because, Atheism is the distinct non-belief in God or any kind of "higher power".
> 
> Christianity, or any religion, is the distinct belief in God or some kind of "higher power".
> 
> Atheism is the opposite of Religion, and you can't be both at the same time. Christian Atheists cannot exist.



Ahh, thank you, now I am not puzzled by it.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm Christian Catholic


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'm Christian Catholic



Your two religions at the same time?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes it can. Are you kidding me? If I don't believe in something, I can't believe in it at the same time. That doesn't make sense. I can't be an atheist, which is the lack of belief, while being religious, which is believing. *The two are opposites and one person can't be both.*
> 
> You can't be a Cristian Atheist. You also can't believe in Jesus if you don't believe in God. Jesus is the son of God - if you believe Jesus existed, then you must believe God exists, because he is Jesus' father.



You get it!  

*The two are opposites and one person can't be both.

*One is a religion, the other is not; in *your* words - They are *opposite*. 

But for Christian Atheists, that is an actual denomination of Christianity - I suggest Googling it, or go straight to Wikipedia, there's quite a detailed page or two on Wiki. I'm not going to defend Christian Atheists, because honestly I don't care that much about it, but as far as I know, it DOES exist.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmm, *blank*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'm Christian Catholic


How the hell do you tolerate this forum?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You get it!
> 
> *The two are opposites and one person can't be both.
> 
> *One is a religion, the other is not; in *your* words - They are *opposite*.



Um, yes? So you can't be both at the same time. What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Raised Christian, but Ive never been accepting of it because it never made sense to me
> 
> Im Agnostic, but to keep my parents happy, I just say Im Christian for the hell of it


 
Welcome to the world of myself. 



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes it can. Are you kidding me? If I don't believe in something, I can't believe in it at the same time. That doesn't make sense. I can't be an atheist, which is the lack of belief, while being religious, which is believing. The two are opposites and one person can't be both.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be a Cristian Atheist. You also can't believe in Jesus if you don't believe in God. Jesus is the son of God - if you believe Jesus existed, then you must believe God exists, because he is Jesus' father.


 
There is such a thing as Christian Existentialism. Just read some Kierkegaard...


----------



## Corto (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your two religions at the same time?


For the love of God tell me this is you being sarcastic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You get it!
> 
> *The two are opposites and one person can't be both.
> 
> ...



This sounds to me like someone who is christian, but does not believe in everything christianity does, but only believes in part of it.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Welcome to the world of myself.


Would this be a good thing?
I havent been here long so I wouldnt know CB


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Corto said:


> For the love of God tell me this is you being sarcastic.



No, just never heard of anyone being part of two seperate religions before, just surprised me.

EDIT: In ireland christians and catholics had seperate buses, cause you could not trust either to be together without starting a brawl. This is why seeing someone who is both surprised me.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This sounds to me like someone who is christian, but does not believe in everything christianity does, but only believes in part of it.



That's what I was thinking. Since when is it impossible to pick and choose based on what you believe is common sense? Maybe they believe that the idea of a supernatural, all-powerful god is ridiculous, but find it a lot easier to believe that a regular man by the name of Jesus taught people valuable lessons a couple thousand years ago.



RandyDarkshade said:


> No, just never heard of anyone being part of two seperate religions before, just surprised me.
> 
> EDIT: In ireland christians and catholics had seperate buses, cause you could not trust either to be together without starting a brawl. This is why seeing someone who is both surprised me.



Catholicism is a branch of Christianity, just like Baptist and Episcopalian. Saying Christianity and Catholicism are completely separate religions is like saying women and waitresses are completely separate.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Um, yes? So you can't be both at the same time. What point are you trying to make?



My point was, is that you're saying Atheism takes the place of religion, but in the same breathe, say that it CAN'T be a religion. I think you understand what I mean, but you're trying to hold up the idea that Atheism replaces religion, which it doesn't - It can't. 

Not doing something can't take the place of doing something.

Not believing in a religion, can't take the place of a religion.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Not believing in a religion, can't take the place of a religion.



Yes it does, because you can't be both. It's impossible. You can't believe in something you don't believe in. It MUST be one or the other. I can't not believe in god, and believe in god at the same time.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, just never heard of anyone being part of two seperate religions before, just surprised me.
> 
> EDIT: In ireland christians and catholics had seperate buses, cause you could not trust either to be together without starting a brawl. This is why seeing someone who is both surprised me.



"Christianity" is a general term for those who believe that Jesus was the messiah. That in itself is divided into Catholicism and Protestantism (the one which is most commonly called "Christian", though is technically a denomination of Christianity). And even within those two denominations are more denominations, where you get Baptism, Methodism, Congregationalism, Jesuit, etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yes it does, because you can't be both. It's impossible. You can't believe in something you don't believe in. It MUST be one or the other. I can't not believe in god, and believe in god at the same time.



This is true, but one can believe in some of what christianity teaches, but not all of it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is true, but one can believe in some of what christianity teaches, but not all of it.



Atheism isn't a non belief in Christianity. It's a non-belief in God.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> My point was, is that you're saying Atheism takes the place of religion, but in the same breathe, say that it CAN'T be a religion. I think you understand what I mean, but you're trying to hold up the idea that Atheism replaces religion, which it doesn't - It can't.
> 
> Not doing something can't take the place of doing something.
> 
> Not believing in a religion, can't take the place of a religion.



A spacer can take the place of a piercing in your face. It's not a piercing, but it ensures that a piercing is not in that hole in your face. 

If you don't believe in God, then you can't also believe in God, because that hole in your face has been taken up by not believing in God.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

a religion is a belief, there doesn't have to be a god or not

atheism, by definition, IS a religion, the belief in no god and/or the rejection of deities.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> a religion is a belief, there doesn't have to be a god or not
> 
> atheism, by definition, IS a religion, the belief in no god and/or the rejection of deities.



It is not a religion. And I think 99% of Atheists will agree with me.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> a religion is a belief, there doesn't have to be a god or not
> 
> atheism, by definition, IS a religion, the belief in no god and/or the rejection of deities.



A religion isn't just a belief. A religion is an organized group that worship based on a shared set of beliefs/practices/customs/rituals. While most atheists can agree that there is no god, Atheism is in no way organized. A simple idea can't be a whole religion.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, just never heard of anyone being part of two seperate religions before, just surprised me.
> 
> EDIT: In ireland christians and catholics had seperate buses, cause you could not trust either to be together without starting a brawl. This is why seeing someone who is both surprised me.



No, catholism is a type of christianity. There are many different sects. It was likely Catholics and Protestants on the different buses. *sigh*

Also, atheism is a beleif, it's not a religious beleif, but it's still a beleif. You beleive in the non existance of god if you are an atheist. The non existance of god cannot be proven and is therefore a beleif.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is not a religion. And I think 99% of Atheists will agree with me.



In a sense it is. It takes just as much conviction that there isn't a god, as it does that there is one, because the existence of said god cannot be objectively proven, nor disproven, under the rule that a lack of evidence is not sufficient for proof.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is not a religion. And I think 99% of Atheists will agree with me.


too bad, it's a court ruling that atheism is a religion
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=45874


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The non existance of god cannot be proven and is therefore a beleif.



Don't need to disprove something that can't be proven.

But _that's_ another thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> No, catholism is a type of christianity. There are many different sects. It was likely Catholics and Protestants on the different buses. *sigh*
> 
> Also, atheism is a beleif, it's not a religious beleif, but it's still a beleif. You beleive in the non existance of god if you are an atheist. The non existance of god cannot be proven and is therefore a beleif.



Yeah sorry got my religious groups mixed up, it was Catholics and Protestants



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> In a sense it is. It takes just as much conviction that there isn't a god, as it does that there is one, because the existence of said god cannot be objectively proven, nor disproven, under the rule that a lack of evidence is not sufficient for proof.



Religion also means, as previously stated by another postee, it is also to worship a god, and their beliefs, Atheists do not get together to worship, or even discuss their beliefs, so I still have to dissagree and say, Atheism is not by any means a religion.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 11, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Don't need to disprove something that can't be proven.
> 
> But _that's_ another thread.




I guess it's similar to opinions where there is no evidence on either side of a belief.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> too bad, it's a court ruling that atheism is a religion
> http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=45874



Just because a court says it is, does not mean it is.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> In a sense it is. It takes just as much conviction that there isn't a god, as it does that there is one, because the existence of said god cannot be objectively proven, nor disproven, under the rule that a lack of evidence is not sufficient for proof.



Jeez, I wonder if anyone ever reads any of my posts. I just said that a religion is an organized group based on a set of beliefs, traditions, rituals, etc. Atheists are in no way organized.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Religion also means, as previously stated by another postee, it is also to worship a god, and their beliefs, Atheists do not get together to worship, or even discuss their beliefs, so I still have to dissagree and say, Atheism is not by any means a religion.



Touche.

But it is a belief, nonetheless.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Touche.
> 
> But it is a belief, nonetheless.



Well duh.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your two religions at the same time?


Nnah, Catholicism is just a branch of Christianity


----------



## Wreth (Sep 11, 2009)

People need to stop confusing belief with religion.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Well duh.



I am CAPTAIN OBVIOUS; orator of what is already commonly known!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

I am out of  here before my mind pops XD I am now at the point where I am just gonna beg to differ with those that say Atheism is a religion.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

i consider any spiritual belief a religion


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Nnah, Catholicism is just a branch of Christianity



This is something I did not know. Well, doesn't matter where you go, you can always learn something.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a bunch of friends with differing religious views. It's really easy to learn about religion that way XD Even though I don't have a religion, I'm wearing a "Wild About Jesus" shirt that I helped my friend design for her youth group a little while back =3 Heh, having a big discussion where everyone has a differing religious opinion is pretty fun, especially since we have the ability to tolerate each others opinions.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I am CAPTAIN OBVIOUS; orator of what is already commonly known!



Thank you, Captain Obvious!  You are the hero to all middle schoolers, everywhere!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

well, i voted Catholic earlier, but i guess i have my own idea of religon, its my own little way, that we choose what happens after death instead of heaven. also, that God dosent really do anything if we dont, if we do things then God dose things. so its more of a way that you help yourself, you get help, there is also karma. also i have no door-to-door people trying to convert you.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Nnah, Catholicism is just a branch of Christianity



This.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Finally, the topic is breaking down into semantic babble.



I wasn't expecting it to happen until post 150-200.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious!  You are the hero to all middle schoolers, everywhere!



I hate middle schoolers. >:[


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Hades Follower from Ancient Greek Mythology here, I guess that goes into Other ='/


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I hate middle schoolers. >:[



But

But they look up to you D:

(I do too, don't worry :V)


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hades Follower from Ancient Greek Mythology here, I guess that goes into Other ='/



Seriously? I'm an Erisian m'self...



moonchylde said:


> in b4 atheists v/s everyone else.



Called it...


----------



## Takun (Sep 11, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> i consider any spiritual belief a religion



Good thing there is no belief in there being no god.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Seriously? I'm an Erisian m'self...
> 
> 
> 
> Called it...



Nice, what's an Erisian?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nice, what's an Erisian?



Followers of Eris, lady of chaos and madness. AKA Discordianism, only more literal.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2009)

Where is Solipsist Apotheosis on the list?
I wish to know.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Followers of Eris, lady of chaos and madness. AKA Discordianism, only more literal.



Ohh, nice, but why Eris?

Not sayin she aint cool, but she provoked Troyes' destruction after all..


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ohh, nice, but why Eris?
> 
> Not sayin she aint cool, but she provoked Troyes' destruction after all..



Only because she didn't get invited to the party... was really Zeus' fault, if you think about it. She's not evil, just misunderstood. 

Besides, if you go by the big bang theory, everything began in chaos, and will end in chaos, so... without chaos, there's no order, rythym, or anything else for that matter. That, and Discordianism is like anarchy, only without the stupid rules and regulations. And with hotdog buns.

EDIT: Actually, now that I think of it, she really didn't do the final blow, it was the three greedy bitches that couldn't share a stupid apple that set that in motion. All she did was give them the tool of their own destruction...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Heh heh, true.. but if you read the Book carefully, you'll see Chaos is a totally different entity from Eris..


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

I chose other because I consider myself Deist. Though I do tend to be more spiritual, I don't take part in any one religion. I do believe there is a god. However what actually constitutes as god is debatable, and is something personal to each of us.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 11, 2009)

No Pastafarians?


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No Pastafarians?



  Oh snap!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No Pastafarians?



or Bobism.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 11, 2009)

I consider myself Christian, I was raised in a Christian/baptist community. I believe in god and Jesus Christ. But I loosely associate myself as a Christian for the fact that I do not believe in every little detail of the bible, nor do I follow all of it's teachings, and I haven't attended church since I was in middle school. I'm more of a realistic Christian, I'm not one of those religious folk popularized by the media and categorized along side WBC


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

I have put my lot in with the Christians, however, to be honest, I have looked at Shinto to get a better grasp of other religion stories.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

i was raised a christian and ended up as a satanist! *awesome face*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No Pastafarians?


 
LEAVE HEATHEN. 
I UPHOLD BOB AND THE MIGHTY DOGMA OF SLACK.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 11, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> i was raised a christian and ended up as a satanist! *awesome face*



I think in most cases that is how it happens...


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 11, 2009)

Well i'm Roman Catholic.
But my views have changed since I began learning about Philosophy (summer class was a real opened my eyes)


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I think in most cases that is how it happens...


yea, i was forced into a christian school and that just pushed me farther into disbelief.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 11, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> In a sense it is. It takes just as much conviction that there isn't a god, as it does that there is one, because the existence of said god cannot be objectively proven, nor disproven, under the rule that a lack of evidence is not sufficient for proof.



The existence of Bigfoot cannot be objectively disproven.  Does it take just as much conviction to say there is no Bigfoot as it does to say there is?  Would you ever equate Bigfoot believers to non-Bigfoot believers?

There is literally no limit to ridiculous things you can think of that cannot be proven to not exist.  That does not make it a matter of faith to assume they don't.  Atheism is no more of a religion than bald is a hair color.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, as it's been said Atheism isn't a religion, but instead it's the absence of one (or more specifically the belief in a god). You're an atheist by default if you don't believe in any gods. Not to be confused with agnostic, which is simply not knowing.

Calling yourself, or anybody for that matter, an atheist is no different than calling somebody a anti-purple hippo believer. Sure they probably are, but you don't go around calling people out on things they don't believe, but more on what they do believe in.

I choose atheist, because "other" wouldn't have worked either; I don't believe in any type religion, or aren't a part of any to be more exact; I actually despise most religions and religious people. Technically I believe in rationalization, science, evidence, sense, etc.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 11, 2009)

Agnostic but I find Pagan religions awesome.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 12, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hades Follower from Ancient Greek Mythology here, I guess that goes into Other ='/



Hellenistic/neo-Hellenistic pagan.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 12, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> yea, i was forced into a christian school and that just pushed me farther into disbelief.



Sounds more like spite... And you'd have to believe in some sort of religious being to be a satanist...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 12, 2009)

Other/ Agnostic


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 12, 2009)

Raised christian but didnt really believe untill i started going to Young Life.


YOUNG LIFE MALIBU CLUB CANADA. WOOT


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 12, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I consider myself Christian, I was raised in a Christian/baptist community. I believe in god and Jesus Christ. But I loosely associate myself as a Christian for the fact that I do not believe in every little detail of the bible, nor do I follow all of it's teachings, and I haven't attended church since I was in middle school. I'm more of a realistic Christian, I'm not one of those religious folk popularized by the media and categorized along side WBC



This.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 12, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Sounds more like spite... And you'd have to believe in some sort of religious being to be a satanist...


no you don't :V
thats a stereotype


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

Raised Christian.. Didn't practice at all, quasi-atheist throughout my teen years.. Had a self-destructive, bordering on suicidal spiritual crisis during college and went hardcore Christian for a few years.. Finally woke up and realized organized religion wasn't for me... Been pretty solidly Atheist since, largely due to not caring what happens in the least bit when I die.. Since it'll just SUCK regardless of the end result..

Despite being Atheist I do have a mild interest in Pagan religions such as Wicca.. But I don't take much stock in that either, It's more just a fascinating hobby..


----------



## Lobar (Sep 12, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I'm not one of those religious folk popularized by the media and categorized along side WBC



With the way you always want to assume the worst of anyone that doesn't believe as you do, I'd say you're more than halfway there.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 12, 2009)

I made a religion that fits my needs.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 12, 2009)

Agnostic.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Man, not even moderators read OPs before posting.


Oh, I read it, but you're still wrong to put it as a poll option.
Also, anyone who considers those 'religions' are equally wrong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Oh, I read it, but you're still wrong to put it as a poll option.
> Also, anyone who considers those 'religions' are equally wrong.



Wrong for considering a religion? clarify please cause I don't get  what you mean.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Atheist here


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> no you don't :V
> thats a stereotype



I've read the "Satanic Bible" and the whole thing just seems like an unhealthy obsession to completely defy all Christian principles =/


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've read the "Satanic Bible" and the whole thing just seems like an unhealthy obsession to completely defy all Christian principles =/


Isn't that what Atheism is for? :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Narcissist.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Narcissist.


Narcissistic Cynicist*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Narcissistic Cynicist*


Technically, it'd be "Sado-Narcissistic Cynic" :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Technically, it'd be "Sado-Narcissistic Cynic" :V


Technically, it'd be STFU :V


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've read the "Satanic Bible" and the whole thing just seems like an unhealthy obsession to completely defy all Christian principles =/



This may be just me showing off my ignorance of the subject, but I thought that LaVeyan Satanism was more about ignoring the principles of Right Hand Paths like Christianity rather than outright defying them.  I thought that it was the theistic variety of Satanism that seeks to mock and defy Christianity specifically.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Isn't that what Atheism is for? :V



Atheism is simply the belief that there is no such thing as a god or higher power. Nothing more. It has nothing to do with defying christian principals.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Atheism is simply the belief that there is no such thing as a god or higher power. Nothing more. It has nothing to do with defying christian principals.


That's why I used the :V face.  I was poking fun at the whole "HE DOESN'T BELIEVE IN GOD?  HE HAS NO MORALS!" thing.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's why I used the :V face.  I was poking fun at the whole "HE DOESN'T BELIEVE IN GOD?  HE HAS NO MORALS!" thing.



Oh, lols, yeah. I love all the Christians and shit that thing atheists are terrible people by default simply because we don't believe in God.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Oh, lols, yeah. I love all the Christians and shit that thing atheists are terrible people by default simply because we don't believe in God.


Wait, you're still people?


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> This may be just me showing off my ignorance of the subject, but I thought that LaVeyan Satanism was more about ignoring the principles of Right Hand Paths like Christianity rather than outright defying them.  I thought that it was the theistic variety of Satanism that seeks to mock and defy Christianity specifically.



The Nine Satanic Statements from the Laveyan Satanic Bible are:



> 1. Satan represents      indulgence instead of abstinence!
> 2. Satan represents      vital existence instead of spiritual pipe dreams!
> 3. Satan represents      undefiled wisdom instead of hypocritical self-deceit!
> 4. Satan represents      kindness to those who deserve it instead of love wasted on ingrates!
> ...



That doesn't sound like they're taking Christian principles, calling them stupid, and encouraging the opposite? This is also the same Satanic Bible that denies "supernatural beings" and preaches "being your own god," so it's not the "theistic variety."


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> The Nine Satanic Statements from the Laveyan Satanic Bible are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first and third ones explain why my ex liked Satanists so much.

They certainly sound like a bunch of fucking retards. "Oh, look at us! We're hip and edgy and we end our commandments with exclamation points!" e_e


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> That doesn't sound like they're taking Christian principles, calling them stupid, and encouraging the opposite? This is also the same Satanic Bible that denies "supernatural beings" and preaches "being your own god," so it's not the "theistic variety."



They're not uniquely Christian principles, though.  I see your point, but what the Nine Satanic Statements demand a Satanist reject are principles shared by a lot of the major religions, including Christianity, but not just Christianity.

Theistic Satanism, on the other hand, I was led to believe took Christian mythology (Abraham's God, Jesus, angels, etc.) and chose to worship the fallen angel Satan as a god.  This, I admit, I'm not so sure I understand right.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> They're not uniquely Christian principles, though.  I see your point, but what the Nine Satanic Statements demand a Satanist reject are principles shared by a lot of the major religions, including Christianity, but not just Christianity.
> 
> Theistic Satanism, on the other hand, I was led to believe took Christian mythology (Abraham's God, Jesus, angels, etc.) and chose to worship the fallen angel Satan as a god.  This, I admit, I'm not so sure I understand right.



I think the fact that Christianity is mentions SOO many times in the Satanic Bible is what leads me to believe that they pretty much had Christianity in mind, though that is true, they are directly defying principles that a lot of other religions teach. It feels to me, though that those principles are just sort of common sense, such as moderation as opposed to indulgence, and that is why they are so common in different religions. 

And I'm not particularly familiar with Theistic Satanism. The only reason I read the Laveyan Satanic Bible was because my boyfriend was interested in it when we first got together. He switched to being an Atheist pretty quickly once I read the book and started "interpreting" it and sharing my opinions about it to him XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> They're not uniquely Christian principles, though.  I see your point, but what the Nine Satanic Statements demand a Satanist reject are principles shared by a lot of the major religions, including Christianity, but not just Christianity.


"Hey everybody, we're telling you to do the opposite of what all the real religions say! Look how cool we are!"



> Theistic Satanism, on the other hand, I was led to believe took Christian mythology (Abraham's God, Jesus, angels, etc.) and chose to worship the fallen angel Satan as a god.  This, I admit, I'm not so sure I understand right.


See, that's actually kind of cool. But nobody takes them seriously either.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think the fact that Christianity is mentions SOO many times in the Satanic Bible is what leads me to believe that they pretty much had Christianity in mind, though that is true, they are directly defying principles that a lot of other religions teach. It feels to me, though that those principles are just sort of common sense, such as moderation as opposed to indulgence, and that is why they are so common in different religions.
> 
> And I'm not particularly familiar with Theistic Satanism. The only reason I read the Laveyan Satanic Bible was because my boyfriend was interested in it when we first got together. He switched to being an Atheist pretty quickly once I read the book and started "interpreting" it and sharing my opinions about it to him XD



I understand now.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Theistic Satanism, on the other hand, I was led to believe took Christian mythology (Abraham's God, Jesus, angels, etc.) and chose to worship the fallen angel* Lucifer* as a god.  This, I admit, I'm not so sure I understand right.


Fix'd.  He was named Lucifer when he was an angel.  Satan came after.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Fix'd.  He was named Lucifer when he was an angel.  Satan came after.



I see I was as ignorant on the subject as I feared I was.  Thanks.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I see I was as ignorant on the subject as I feared I was.  Thanks.


Not really.  You got the gist of it right. 

According to Christianity, Lucifer thought God sucked at his job, and thought he could do better, so he got a bunch of angels together and tried to overthrow God and take his thrown.  He got his ass kicked and got banished, along with all the other traitor angels.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not really.  You got the gist of it right.
> 
> According to Christianity, Lucifer thought *God sucked at his job*, and thought he could do better, so he got a bunch of angels together and tried to overthrow God and take his thrown.  He got his ass kicked and got banished, along with all the other traitor angels.



Well he was 100% right, and god was such a whiny bitch he couldn't take the criticism so he just BAWWWED and blocked everyone from heaven.

I wonder if god has an FA page.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not really.  You got the gist of it right.
> 
> According to Christianity, Lucifer thought God sucked at his job, and thought he could do better, so he got a bunch of angels together and tried to overthrow God and take his thrown.  He got his ass kicked and got banished, along with all the other traitor angels.



According to the Diabolists (aka Theistic Satanists), Satan created the earth and heavens, and God, in a fit of jealous rage, cast Satan out of heaven. During his decent, he lit the sun and stars, which is why he was later morphed with the Greek god Lucifer, who was the god of light, inspiration, and the morning star. Hence why Satan is often refered to as the Light Bringer, amongst other names.

In any case, the original meaning of the word "satan" was "advesary". In the Talmud it mentions that when you stood before judgment, two angels would stand to the left and right hand of God. The one on the right would argue for you, and the one on the left, the "Shaitan" or satan, would argue against you. The modern concept of Satan is simply an algamam of all the old gods of Hebrew/Christian enemies. The whole "rebellion in heaven" thing wasn't added until much later. 

In any case, LaVey Satanism, to me, just seems like Humanism disquised in a viel of over-dramatic occult facades.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Well he was 100% right, and god was such a whiny bitch he couldn't take the criticism so he just BAWWWED and blocked everyone from heaven.


Pretty much. There's even a song about it.



> I wonder if god has an FA page.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/god


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pretty much. There's even a song about it.
> 
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/god



Yeah I looked it up after I posted that. Looks like a dead account that people randomly post shouts on.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wrong for considering a religion? clarify please cause I don't get  what you mean.


Wrong for considering Therianthropy/Otherkin/Totemism religions.


----------



## Triad Fox (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been a discordian for the last seven years, Hail Eris.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah I looked it up after I posted that. Looks like a dead account that people randomly post shouts on.


In other words, God is dead and furries have killed Him. That right?


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 12, 2009)

I wouldn't consider Buddhism a type of Indian religion but whatever.  I'm in that category


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Triad Fox said:


> I have been a discordian for the last seven years, Hail Eris.



Fnord.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In other words, God is dead and furries have killed Him. That right?



Nietzsche was a furry?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> In other words, God is dead and furries have killed Him. That right?



I suppose you could see it like that. Don't say furries never do anything good for mankind :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Nietzsche was a furry?


Probably not. _However,_ most furries are either idiots or pseudointellectuals, and members of the latter category have a bigger hardon for Nietzche than Michael Bay has for the military and huge explosions combined.

Plus, it was funny :V


----------



## Anthan (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't believe believing in any particular god is important to me at the moment.
As long as you embrace the good elements of a religion/religions you're going to be all right no matter who you believe in.

I'm agnostic leaning over to athiest, but when pushed, Jedi.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 12, 2009)

Anthan said:


> I don't believe believing in any particular god is important to me at the moment.
> As long as you embrace the good elements of a religion/religions you're going to be all right no matter who you believe in.
> 
> I'm agnostic leaning over to athiest, but when pushed, Jedi.




May the force be with you.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Probably not. _However,_ most furries are either idiots or pseudointellectuals, and members of the latter category have a _*bigger hardon for Nietzche than Michael Bay has for the military and huge explosions combined.*_


Does not compute.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Plus, it was funny :V



V:  Agreed.  Someone needs to commission him a furry icon.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Does not compute.


Which part?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Wrong for considering Therianthropy/Otherkin/Totemism religions.



ah right, thank you, I get ya now. Sorry if i seemed a bit dumb, mind has been else where today, some personal issues irl and all.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Which part?


Someone having a bigger boner for something than Michael Bay does for military and explosions.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Someone having a bigger boner for something than Michael Bay does for military and explosions.


You've clearly never debated philosophy with a pseudointellectual :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You've clearly never debated philosophy with a pseudointellectual :V


You've clearly not ever seen any movie Michael Bay's ever made :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You've clearly not ever seen any movie Michael Bay's ever made :V


I've seen all of them.
Granted, it's only in the same sense that I've heard every DragonForce song, but the point stands >_>


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I've seen all of them.
> Granted, it's only in the same sense that I've heard every DragonForce song, but the point stands >_>


Let me guess, Transformers 1?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Let me guess, Transformers 1?


No, 2


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmm, can I am suddently temped to make a new religion just to see how many people will fall for it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Probably not. _However,_ most furries are either idiots or pseudointellectuals, and members of the latter category have a bigger *hardon for Nietzche* than Michael Bay has for the military and huge explosions combined.
> 
> Plus, it was funny :V


 


Jashwa said:


> Does not compute.


 


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *You've clearly never debated philosophy with a pseudointellectual* :V


 
http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/a/a0/RAAAAAGEface.gifhttp://was?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Zolen said:


> hmmm, can I am suddently temped to make a new religion just to see how many people will fall for it.


Unless you're at least as well-known as L. Ron Hubbard was, it won't work :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Unless you're at least as well-known as L. Ron Hubbard was, it won't work :V


^Write science fiction novels about it first, then people might believe it.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, 2


Still decent.  1 was better.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Unless you're at least as well-known as L. Ron Hubbard was, it won't work :V





Jashwa said:


> ^Write science fiction novels about it first, then people might believe it.



That, and you'll have to write tons of literature about and scripture defining this new religion.  The plus is that you can then milk your followers for everything they're worth if you write and publish new works frequently enough.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Hellenistic/neo-Hellenistic pagan.



Thanks for the info, though I prefer the term Hades Follower


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/a/a0/RAAAAAGEface.gif


...is that Davy Jones? 



Jashwa said:


> ^Write science fiction novels about it first, then people might believe it.


Yes, that's how to become well-known.



> Still decent.  1 was better.


Both were shit though~



ArielMT said:


> That, and you'll have to write tons of literature about and scripture defining this new religion.  The plus is that you can then milk your followers for everything they're worth if you write and publish new works frequently enough.


Hey, it's what religion does best :mrgreen:


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

atheist


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Druid, though not exactly a religion either.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm actually fairly surprised that there are so far more atheists than Christians. I'm such a conformist! Yes, I'm atheist.

I came to hold my current (non)religious beliefs on my own, which I recommend for everyone, really, much like political viewpoints. Forming your own beliefs requires you to look at and scrutinize the current views, and in the end, they become yours - Nobody else's.

Anyway, I've got a contingency plan - If any god does exist, it's my belief that there can be no greater glory to a creator(s) than for its/their creations to surpass it/them; Hence, it's my opinion that it/they must be killed/destroyed as soon as possible.

... Does that make me something like an Anti-Deitarian?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Anyway, I've got a contingency plan - If any god does exist, it's my belief that there can be no greater glory to a creator(s) than for its/their creations to surpass it/them; Hence, it's my opinion that it/they must be killed/destroyed as soon as possible.



...

I like the way you think.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually fairly surprised that there are so far more atheists than Christians. I'm such a conformist! Yes, I'm atheist.
> 
> I came to hold my current (non)religious beliefs on my own, which I recommend for everyone, really, much like political viewpoints. Forming your own beliefs requires you to look at and scrutinize the current views, and in the end, they become yours - Nobody else's.
> 
> ...



I think it might preclude some serious dominance issues, but at least you fight for the human race, comrade hooman. c:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually fairly surprised that there are so far more atheists than Christians. I'm such a conformist! Yes, I'm atheist.
> 
> I came to hold my current (non)religious beliefs on my own, which I recommend for everyone, really, much like political viewpoints. Forming your own beliefs requires you to look at and scrutinize the current views, and in the end, they become yours - Nobody else's.
> 
> ...


Maybe. I always thought I was the only one who thought that way, though


----------



## FanaticRat (Sep 13, 2009)

Christian, and a very bad one.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

FanaticRat said:


> Christian, and a very bad one.


The only good Christian is a bad one, so relax.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The only good Christian is a bad one, so relax.



That doesn't mean anything.
Those are just senseless words.

I am a good Christian and I'm a good one. c:0


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That doesn't mean anything.
> Those are just senseless words.


Not so. According to Fundamentalists, to be a good Christian you must believe everything they tell you. And since they take the Bible literally wherever possible and follow as much of it as possible, they seem to have the best grasp on what it means.

But everybody with a working brain hates Fundies for being bad people.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not so. According to Fundamentalists, to be a good Christian you must believe everything they tell you. And since they take the Bible literally wherever possible and follow as much of it as possible, they seem to have the best grasp on what it means.
> 
> But everybody with a working brain hates Fundies for being bad people.



Fundamentalists aren't the only Christian, and like all Christians they choose parts of the Bible according to their agendas. If you took the entire Bible literally you're bound to contradict yourself and turn into a schizophrenic mess being that its a mish-mash of two completely different religions featuring a big greasy hand by the original legalist Church. If Fundies believed in the literal definition of the Bible there would be a number more preaching using the Book of Thomas as a valid source, in which case what "makes a good Christian" is so vague from any legalist tradition that it doesn't mean anything.

BUT GOOD CHRISTIANS ARE LIKE REAL SCOTSMEN, I GUESS IS WHAT IM SAYING HERE SHEESH


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Fundamentalists aren't the only Christian, and like all Christians they choose parts of the Bible according to their agendas. If you took the entire Bible literally you're bound to contradict yourself and turn into a schizophrenic mess being that its a mish-mash of two completely different religions featuring a big greasy hand by the original legalist Church. If Fundies believed in the literal definition of the Bible there would be a number more preaching using the Book of Thomas as a valid source, in which case what "makes a good Christian" is so vague from any legalist tradition that it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> BUT GOOD CHRISTIANS ARE LIKE REAL SCOTSMEN, I GUESS IS WHAT IM SAYING HERE SHEESH


You don't recognize perfectly good snark, do you? >_>


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You don't recognize perfectly good snark, do you? >_>



Yes.
But I also like to push an agenda.
So, I ignored your banal joke and substituted something else.

'Why don't they use the Book of Thomas?'









No.
I just didn't read your post, because I'm retarded.


----------



## bleak wolf (Sep 13, 2009)

Atheist here.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm an Atheist... All that god stories are for entertaining the children...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I just didn't read your post, because I'm retarded.


That would explain why you're so unfunny.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That would explain why you're so unfunny.



No...That just explains his name... Retard's brain is made of jelly


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually fairly surprised that there are so far more atheists than Christians. I'm such a conformist! Yes, I'm atheist.



Considering the location of the poll, I'm not sure why that's surprising.


----------



## Dass (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually fairly surprised that there are so far more atheists than Christians. I'm such a conformist!



Perhaps some of those "other" votes came from derivatives of christianity.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 13, 2009)

who thinks this is creepy? furry christian art...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHNSuN9GGGo


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 13, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> who thinks this is creepy? furry christian art...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHNSuN9GGGo


 
why does it look like the fonz nailed to the cross.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> who thinks this is creepy? furry christian art...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHNSuN9GGGo



The only thing about it that really creeped me out is that the intro saw fit to deny evolution.  The rest was just art ranging from cute to blah.



chrispenguin said:


> why does it look like the fonz nailed to the cross.



No crown of thorns, either.  That's more WTF than creepy.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That would explain why you're so unfunny.



hey its not my fault
so why care?
: stars :


----------



## Nargle (Sep 13, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I wouldn't consider Buddhism a type of Indian religion but whatever.  I'm in that category



I think Asian would have been more descriptive, because India is an Asian country, but it's not the only Asian country that practices Buddhism.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to be Christian.


Now I have no religion.


----------



## Vexed (Sep 13, 2009)

I consider myself an atheist.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 14, 2009)

fall under Pagan I guess I'm a druid


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2009)

No connection to any organized faith, and thus free of dogma. Open the tiniest crack to the idea of spirituality though.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Agnostic.


----------



## Benn (Sep 14, 2009)

Just posting out of a personal need:
Many peoples of many religions accept science selectively, and happily, and guiltlessley deny other portions of it... and this seems to be fine with most people.    I have decided that everything the bible says about not beleiving in Jesus is not necessarily true, and that only the things immediatley beneficial to me personally should apply... see? I sound like a total Shit, and so should religious individuals who choose to selectively aknowledge science...


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 14, 2009)

Proud atheist here.


----------



## Russ (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmmmm. My ID Card says Islam but my family is very secular. Can't say I've ever been to mosques beyond touristic and funeral reasons.

I sometimes say I am an atheist but I think I fit agnostic better. I also dabble with Paganism a little bit (in fact spent this weekend in a Pagan meet). So...yeah.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Russ said:


> Hmmmm. My ID Card says Islam but my family is very secular. Can't say I've ever been to mosques beyond touristic and funeral reasons.
> 
> I sometimes say I am an atheist but I think I fit agnostic better. I also dabble with Paganism a little bit (in fact spent this weekend in a Pagan meet). So...yeah.


Wait, _what?_
They make you specify a religion on your ID card? 0_o


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a spiritual agnostic. Baptized catholic.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 15, 2009)

Russ said:


> My ID Card says Islam





Russ said:


> My *ID Card* says Islam





Russ said:


> My *ID Card* says Islam





Russ said:


> My *ID Card* says Islam




WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not really against ID cards, but ... Why is that information relevant?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe it's a military ID? I know that dog tags show your religion so they know what kind of priest (or lack thereof) to call if you die.


----------



## Russ (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Wait, _what?_
> They make you specify a religion on your ID card? 0_o


 


szopaw said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK.


 
Naah its just my regular (Turkish) ID Card. It's not a big deal really. I could have had it changed if I really wanted/cared about.

Theres been on-off talks about removing that bit for decades now. Its just that noones gone around doing it. Its hardly the most important issue on the table though I would support its removal obviously.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

Sugar, God _daaaaaaaaamn._

Why do I always miss this stuff?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there a religion that revolves around listening to cabaret music?
Because I've been meaning to find more bands in that genre, and I imagine joining it would make that much easier.



Corto said:


> Sugar, God _daaaaaaaaamn._
> 
> Why do I always miss this stuff?


You're too slow, apparently.

Don't worry, he'll probably burn himself out eventually :V


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow!! My first deleted post! =D

Ummm.. I have a friend from India, and I think he's Hindu =3


----------



## Thatch (Sep 16, 2009)

Russ said:


> Naah its just my regular (Turkish) ID Card.



Ah, that would explain it.


----------

